# Intel 7260, wpa_supplicant [SOLVED]

## bigsleepyeyes

[list=][/list]Been a long minute (years) since I last used gentoo or linux for that matter. Decided to dive back in on a desktop I haven't used since I got my laptop. Anyways...

So I successfully got Gentoo installed on the computer. Followed the handbook, though I did make sure I was using the nvidia-drivers instead of the open source ones. Now I'm trying to get the wifi working, it worked flawlessly on the sysrescuecd usb I used to do the install so I know I CAN get it to work, I just don't know what I'm doing wrong.

Relavent portion from lspci:

```
 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev bb)
```

lspci -knn

```
 Network controller [0280]: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 [8086 :08b1] (rev bb)

Subsystem: Intel Corporation Dual Band Wireless-AC 7260 [8086 :4070]

Kernel driver in use: iwlwifi

Kernel modules: iwlwifi

```

lsmod - shows iwlmvm and iwlwifi are both in use

iwconfig & ifconfig - show an connection. iwconfig does say "encryption key: off" (I would post the whole thing but I'm typing this on my phone and it would take forever.

wpa_supplicant.conf

```
Network={

ssid="WarPig"

psk="FinalFantasy"

scan_ssid=1

proto=RSN

key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

group=CCMP TKIP

pairwise=CCMP TKIP

priority=5

}
```

I can't really continue until I get the wireless going. Finding a 100' ethernet cable isn't really cost effective and moving the whole desktop downstairs to the router is also a non-option. Any help would be appreciated.Last edited by bigsleepyeyes on Mon Dec 24, 2018 5:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

You should inspect your dmesg, you may find the firmware is missing.

----------

## bigsleepyeyes

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> You should inspect your dmesg, you may find the firmware is missing.

 

dmsg

```

iwlwifi 0000:04:00.0: loaded firmware version 17.3216344376.0 op_mode iwlmvm

```

It also detected the wireless hardware, and renamned wlan0 to wlp4s0.

At the bottom wlp4s0:

```
associating with AP with corrupt code responce
```

Screen shot that may or may not work

https://imgur.com/gallery/QMpG28CLast edited by bigsleepyeyes on Mon Dec 24, 2018 4:27 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## Jaglover

I gave you a hint, to inspect your dmesg, no need to post it. The whole dmesg won't fit one screen anyway.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bigsleepyeyes,

That's a 404 page. Please check your link.

Some things to check. You have linux-firmware installed. That provides the firmware for your WiFi.

iwlwifi is configured a a loadable module, not built in.

Built in can be made to work but don't start there. The firmware the device needs also has to be built into the kernel binary.

dmesg should show Associated.  Also Authenticated.

Exactly once. If it keeps cycling, it usually means you have several things trying to control WPA-Supplicant and WPA-Supplicant just obeys the last instruction.

----------

## bigsleepyeyes

Link should work now, also I edited the post incase it didn't. Firmware is loaded.

Not sure what the corrupt probe thing is though.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bigsleepyeyes,

Deauthenicated Reason=3.  It did work then you asked it to stop.

That's typical oy various network control systems fighting over WPA-Supplicant.

What does 

```
rc-update show
```

 An image is fine.

Please don't copy type.

----------

## bigsleepyeyes

Rc-update

https://imgur.com/gallery/FPg4Aj7

Something I forgot to note, the network is WPA2 (phone company set it up, I just got to set the name and password).

Editing so as not to double post:

I did a google search of the corrupt probe responce. A potentially useful thread I found came to the conclusion that the dual band chip was probably using 1 antenna and so the system got confused. The solution was to add ant_sel=1 to a modprobe.d config file.

I don't have any config files for my wireless card in /etc/modprobe.d and if I created one I'm not sure what it should be named. Is there a proper way of trying ant_sel=1 in gentoo? (This person was working with ubuntu)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bigsleepyeyes,

Thank you,

You don't have a net.eth0 because udev renames all your network interfaces. 

Your dmesg showed it being renamed to enp2s0.

Remove it from the default runlevel. 

```
rc-update del net.eth0
```

Your wifi interface is wlp4s0, not wlan0 for the same reason.

I was expecting to see several network starting services in the default runlevel but there are none.

That's good.

How do you think you start wifi?

Do you have an /etc/conf.d/net file?

Please post an image of its content if you do.

```
modinfo iwlwifi 
```

 will tell the parameters yo can pass to the iwlwifi module.

```
modprobe -r  iwlwifi 

modprobe  iwlwifi <param>=<value>
```

will remove the module, then reload it with the parameter applied.  It can be automated too.

If the module is in use, the remove will fail and the subsequent modprobe will do nothing.

----------

## bigsleepyeyes

/etc/conf.d/net

```
modules_wlp4s0="wpa_supplicant"

config_wlp4s0="dhcp"

```

Right now I'm running

```
wpa_supplicant -B -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

In an attempt to start it.

Edit: I just noticed that I didn't emerge dhcpcd, could have sworn I had. This is probably a chunk of the problem. Brb, sysrescuecd and chrooting...

----------

## Jaglover

Doing it hard way. You can set up your network by hand, DHCP is just a helper, it is not needed for networking. Running ifconfig and route commands takes less than a minute and you will be online.

----------

## bigsleepyeyes

 *Jaglover wrote:*   

> Doing it hard way. You can set up your network by hand, DHCP is just a helper, it is not needed for networking. Running ifconfig and route commands takes less than a minute and you will be online.

 

So I saw this after all the chrooting. dhcpcd apparently fixed the issue, I am curious as to how you can go around it.

This is actually the first time I'm dealing with linux and wireless. My old system, from way back, had a cord and it was much simpler to set up.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

bigsleepyeyes

busybox has udhcpc, that's one way.

After your 

```
wpa_supplicant -B -iwlp4s0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

brings up the radio link

```
busybox udhcpc wlp4s0
```

will do what

```
dhcpc wlp4s0
```

does.

As long as you know the router IP address,

```
ifconfig  wlp4s0 IP_in_router_subet
```

will allocate a suitable IP

```
route add default via router_IP
```

will add the default route.

If you have IPv6, it will just work after the next router advertisement message, since its designed to be automatically set up.

That's another nest of vipers though.

----------

